# Why do I weigh less after a refeed?



## mikah (Jun 22, 2004)

I have been doing this program for 2 weeks now -
My goals are to lean up more .. Im about 18% I think.
I have been keeping my carbs fairly lo GI though..Except I always have a serving or two of baked corn chips.(NO fat, but I figure high GI. Corn, water only..)

FOR THREE DAYS
75 - 90 grams of carbs includes all vegis
150-180 protein
20% fat
1200-1400 cals

FOURTH DAY
200 - 220 carbs
150 protein
no added fat
1600-1800 cals

cardio 40 min x5
weights 3-4 days

The very next DAY ..like day 5 - I always weigh 117 and then as I deplete I go to 118-119 and then when I 'carb up' I drop water or weight or ??
*Shouldnt it be the opposite?
a few more question while Im at it -

*I always crave carbs as Im depleteing ..especially day 3. Day 3 I feel kinda dizzy when I stand up ( things goin black) and sometimes lo blood sugar feeling right after my meals.( Like my meals dont 'stick' very long. )Then when I wake up ready to eat on day 4 ( refeed day)I feel full, not hungry, and better energy.
Weird ?

* Is there a surefire way to know you are depleted for those of us who have a hard time trusting intuitions. Keto strips?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jun 22, 2004)

Keto strips will do the trick.  Some symptoms of being in keto are feeling brain dead, stank breath, vision may get blurry at times also.  You are also going to feel tired no matter how much rest you may get.

Everyone has a different thershold for hitting ketosis.  Normally the limit is about 30 grams to be there with no problem.  In addition the amount of cardio you are doing may possibly be putting you in keto mode.  Here is my 2 cents.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

Some people this happens too.  I've had people ask me the same question many times.  Leptin drops so low sometimes that when they cheat or overfeed they drop weight.  Make sure you are refeeding enough.

It takes approx. 3 days for sugar cravings to go away.

Keto strips are a waste of money IMO.   I answered your other questions in the refeed thread.


----------



## mikah (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks ! 

Does anyone know why I would feel depleted on day 3 but when I wake up on day 4 which is refeed day I feel better? example - More energy, less hungry almost like I dont need carbs anymore? Are you saying its a craving and not a physical need Jodi?

Also does a person have to be in ketosis or hit ketosis before they refeed typically?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

You are probably just still craving sugar.

NO!!  A person does NOT have to hit ketosis before refeeding.  Your talking a whole different form of dieting there.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 23, 2004)

I ususlly weigh less the day after a re-feed as well.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 23, 2004)

Maybe your carbs should go up on your refeed day??


----------



## kvyd (Jun 24, 2004)

so from inductive reasoning we should all refeed every day???    LMAO


----------



## mikah (Jun 24, 2004)

ha I wish !  


Whats everyones opinion on my cycle?
Too high in carbs? 
Ive been doubting myself after reading some of your LO days being at 20- carbs and such..

3 days with 60-75 complex +10-20 veggies
1 day with 200 complex and fibrous
repeat..

5 days at 40 min cardio
3-4 weight training days


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 24, 2004)

If your low days at 60-75 complex are working for you, then stick with that. Some people are more carb. sensitive then others. Others still, can function at extremely low levels of carbs. Find what works the best for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2004)

That looks good 

However, the cardio is a bit much, doncha think?  2 HIIT 1 traditional is all thats needed IMO


----------



## mikah (Jun 24, 2004)

Jodi I was HOPING you would say that ! LOL

I am a cardio addicted fat phobic freak.. ha ha
I do need to drop a lil cardio I think.
Ive been convinced more is better ya know.

Aggies 1ut - I dont think I could function on any lower. Any lower and Im popping advil every 5 hours for headaches and waking up all night long.
Im just in the self doubt mode I guess.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Jun 25, 2004)

20 carbs a day is considered no carb, anything less than 1 gram per pound of body weight is low carb.  I think your low days are fine, I just think your refeed day needs to be 2x your bodyweight.  Don't count your veggies though on either day, it's pointless- they go right through you if you know what I mean


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

mikah said:
			
		

> Jodi I was HOPING you would say that ! LOL
> 
> I am a cardio addicted fat phobic freak.. ha ha
> I do need to drop a lil cardio I think.
> ...


If you do too much cardio you burn muscle.  If you burn muscle you burn away the number 1 fat burning system in your body.  And don't forget its muscle that give the body the great shape,  physiqe and firmness


----------



## mikah (Jun 25, 2004)

Jodi - I will cut it down this next week.

I cant do HITT because my asthma flares with that high of intensity..
Can I do long duration 4x or 3x instead ??

How long?
How many times since I cant do HITT?

PS > I always do cardio on an empty stomach in the AM..

sorry so many questions..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

I would stick with 3 times per week at 30 mins. Then when progress slows down you can increase it.


----------



## mikah (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks a 'bun' ch!

I will be luvin the decrease.
Can I except a decrease in fat loss for a while due to the sudden decrease in cardio??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2004)

It's possible, but don't worry.  Train hard and your body will get use to the change soon enough.


----------

